# Fresh snow brings success!



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

With duck season closed, we Decided to hit a few spots for some cottontail after we got some snow in sw mi. My house got 5 inches so we were a little surprised to show up to our spot with only an inch or 2. First spot had us go 4-6. Second spot 5-7. Good day for just a couple guys stomping brush!


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm still waiting on Muzzy season to end hopefully with me getting some venison !! Then i need to get my beagles out and get them on some bunnies !!!!


----------



## Floyd D (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

spartansfan said:


> With duck season closed, we Decided to hit a few spots for some cottontail after we got some snow in sw mi. My house got 5 inches so we were a little surprised to show up to our spot with only an inch or 2. First spot had us go 4-6. Second spot 5-7. Good day for just a couple guys stomping brush!


That's awesome! Luv huntin wabbits


----------

